# Ontario Meet #5 - Picture Thread #2! (EXTREMELY Pic Heavy)



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I decided I'd start a separate thread as I have a ridiculous amount of pictures from the meet today (about 500!!). If you would like to see them all - you can find the album here: http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr96/mm03gn/GRF Meet Claireville/ (Slideshow Version: http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr96/mm03gn/GRF Meet Claireville/?albumview=slideshow)

Feel free to take the pictures if you want them! I'm going to post a small (but not really) sampling of pictures I like here... if any of you want to post any particular pictures of your dogs that I did not select - you can copy and paste the image link...most of the time I didn't know which dogs were in the pictures :curtain:

Half of the dogs weren't even off leash yet - and the chase is on!!









Little Maggie - "What did I get myself into??"









Cute puppies Jaxson and Skye 









Bailey loving life!









Maggie and Bailey









I think a few dogs may have peed in this very spot!









Sea of Gold! This is what heaven looks like - no doubt.









My sister meets her new best friend - cutest little girl ever! (Jaxson's big sister)









A whole bunch of GRFers 









SKOKER!!









Jaxson and his boy









Bailey showing this little puppy some love 









2 dogs teamed up and stripped the poor girl of her snowball :doh:









Awwwwww 









My friend Allison and her cousin Caitlyn - with Maggie (Westie) and Emma 









My sister Sarah, Bailey and I









Autumn&Alex with Bacardi









kwk with Skye









MyJaxson - Jaxson with his humans - Lindsay & Will + kids whose names are escaping me!









esSJay - Steph - with Molson









Luci & RockNRoll Lucy (Sarah and Will) with Lucy!









PB&J + Vertiman (Becky & Mike) with Lily









2Retrievers222 - Richard - with Logan and Triton









our_golden_lilly with Lilly









DanaB with Bridget









asiacat - Andrea and hubby with Madison and Chance









Puppies...these two were just so cute!



























Giving him a taste of his own medicine!!









Steph pried Skoker away from the tennis ball long enough to get this picture...









I said THROW THE BALL YOU STUPID PEOPLE!!!! (You should have heard him - this it totally what he was thinking)









Bailey loved the puppies!









Beautiful Skye









Beautiful Lucy (no bribing occured to get these shots, promise 









BFFs 



















You have arms...you'll do...throw the ball...









C'mon little girl...throw it!!









Skoker catching the snowball









Meeting some new friends on the way to the car



















Almost back to the car









Look at Skoker harassing the poor child...HAHA


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome pictures!! I'm always so jealous you all live close enough to have such big fun meetups!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, love all the beautiful Goldens


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh these photos are great!!!!!!! Thank you so much for letting us share in your day!!!

Next time we need to Skype in, LOL!!!!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL MJ! I'm in on that Skype meeting!  Great photos Melissa! Looks like you all had fun!! I love seeing that white stuff on the ground too...glad I don't have any though!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pictures- It looked like you had so much fun.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like fun!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really enjoyed looking at these pictures. It's so much fun to see candids with the names of familiar people/ dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What fun!!! And seriously - all the dogs are great looking and all the PEOPLE are, too!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pics......looks like such a good time......lots of beautiful Goldens!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

People,start moving to south,because i really want to attend one of this meetings!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Great pics!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Those are great Melissa! Looks like you've got the hang of your new camera already! 

Thanks for taking all of the family shots 


We had lots of fun today. Lucy was zonked out for most of the way home and then curled up with Will on the bed to watch the Olympics and that was that... I had to pry her off the bed for her bath and various potty trips :


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures!!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like so much fun. Loved all the pictures and getting to see the dogs human companions.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am planning on flying over just to go to one of these meet-ups!!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

love the photos...Jaxson had a blast with all of his golden friends...


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Great photos Melissa!! It was great to see you and your sister and Bailey yesterday! Keep us updated on Burgundy!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh these photos are great!!!!!!! Thank you so much for letting us share in your day!!!
> 
> Next time we need to Skype in, LOL!!!!!


Great idea! That would be fun to have a mass meet-up!

Melissa, the pics are great! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I won the $42M LottoMax on Friday so I can get myself a fancy camera too  I'm free all afternoon so my plans are: Olympics, and making it through all 500 pictures in your album :

I loved your captions of Skoker... "THROW THE BALL YOU STUPID PEOPLE!" "You have hands, you'll do!" My mom is going to fall over laughing when she sees these, it is exactly what Skoker was trying to say!

Also love that you got evidence of Molson breaking Emily's snowball  And that action shot of Skoker catching the snowball is great too!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the pictures! It's great to see the people behind the 'names', together with their beautiful dogs.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

PB&J said:


> Great photos Melissa!! It was great to see you and your sister and Bailey yesterday! Keep us updated on Burgundy!!


Thanks!!

Actually I got an email from Valerie early this morning entitled "Burgundy, still waiting..."

*Hi guys,

I was just sitting here petting Burgundy this morning and thought I'd send an update and tell you Burgundy says 'woof'. 

No puppies yet. She's eating well and very affectionate. I thought maybe last night she was starting labour so I slept right with her but it must have been just a practice run. 

She's happy and healthy and waiting....

I'll be in touch as soon as the puppies arrive.
*
So there you have it...we're still patiently waiting - 2 days until due date!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful Dogs ~ Beautiful People!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Great idea! That would be fun to have a mass meet-up!
> 
> Melissa, the pics are great! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I won the $42M LottoMax on Friday so I can get myself a fancy camera too  I'm free all afternoon so my plans are: Olympics, and making it through all 500 pictures in your album :


HAHAHA if you win $42M, I'd like to think that you'd get something a little better than what I got!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> HAHAHA if you win $42M, I'd like to think that you'd get something a little better than what I got!!!


Well it's a work pool so if we all win then I would only get $840,000. I'd pay off my house, buy a car, 3 more dogs and a nice camera. That would keep me busy for the next 70 years of my retirement


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update Melissa!! And Steph, I like your idea of your retirement!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Well it's a work pool so if we all win then I would only get $840,000. I'd pay off my house, buy a car, 3 more dogs and a nice camera. That would keep me busy for the next 70 years of my retirement


I like that plan!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Must've been really fun with all those goldens around!  Loved the pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------

